# Hamster escaped!!



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Godzilla...





































is our syrian hamster. She is a couple of months old now.
Yes, i know...she's huge! :lol: haha

anyways, today i let her out into her exercise ball as usual, straightened one section of my hair since last looking at her wandering about the room and she's gone.
exercise ball is open, no godzilla :scared:

After a frantic couple of minutes i found her underneath the bed!! 
Pesky buggar wouldn't come out though! She's safe and sound in her cage now but how scary!!


----------

